# Ivf Wales - Bank Hols



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm trying to plan my treatment early next year at the Heath and was wondering if anybody knows what happens if scans or egg collection / transfer falls on a bank holiday or weekend? However I look at manipulating my cycle it seems that some part of it will inevitably fall over the Easter Bank holiday weekend in March. Does this mean I won't be able to start this month? I'm sure I heard somewhere that NHS won't do scans etc on the weekend. I don't know if that also includes bank hols?


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Lucieloos, I think it seems to be different at different clinics to be honest. I'm in Glasgow and scans and treatment continue over weekends-they work 7 days. They also open on bank holidays for collection and transfers. It might be worth clarifying this with your clinic but im sure if at all possible they will have you start. x


----------



## ballet (Aug 24, 2015)

I did 2 NHS cycles at WFI, Neath Port Talbot in 2014 and no, at that stage they didn't do EC on weekends or Bank Holidays but they did do transfers on Saturday mornings if absolutely necessary - I had a Saturday transfer on my first cycle and it was actually really nice as it was much quieter and less hectic. AFAIK it's basically to do with the non availability of anaesthetists at weekends / Bank Holidays. The policy might have changed by now, though TBH I'd be surprised. Take it the Heath is NHS? If it's private then it might be different.


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks both, yes Heath is NHS. How would they time things then if I were to start in March but over Easter there would be 4 days (2 banks hols and sat & sun) where I wouldn't be able to have scans / collection / transfer. Would they tell me I wouldn't be able to start that month and would have to wait?


----------



## ballet (Aug 24, 2015)

I can only guess, your best bet is to ask them but at WFI basically the situation was that if you were looking likely to ideally have EC on a Sunday (this was the situation in my second cycle) then they'll either try to speed you up and do it on Friday which is what happened to me (I had 2 lots of Menopur the day before) or they'll try to keep you on hold until Monday. I hope I might be wrong, and that the policy has changed, but that was basically the scenario in my experience. Not really ideal TBH. In terms of EC for me, I didn't get a BFP on that cycle, but I did get 9 eggs and all of them fertilised and we ended up going to blast with two nice looking embryos, so it didn't SEEM to have an impact, but who knows.


----------

